# Smoking cigar tobacco in a pipe?



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

This may not belong on this forum. Mods, feel free to move it where it needs to go.

I am not a pipe smoker, but I have a friend who is. I've wondered if you could cut up a cigar to smoke in a pipe.

Wouldn't recommend a perfectly good cigar, but if the wrapper was falling off, or if the cig was otherwise damaged goods. Seems it could be a waste of good tobacco to trash the thing.

:cb>>>>>p


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I do it when I really want to nub the bejesus out of a particularly good cigar. It can be tough to get a good draw going, but if you can get it to "seal", it's off to the races.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Do a search for cigar pipes or Chinese cigar pipes. This is a common practice in some parts of China where they smoke cigars in a metal or clay pipe.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

There are many pipe smokers, like myself, who will put some shredded cigar tobacco into an English or Burley pipe tobacco. Most of us use the cigar tobacco as a "condiment" in the pipe tobacco rather than smoke the cigar tobacco by itself.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

BlackDog said:


> There are many pipe smokers, like myself, who will put some shredded cigar tobacco into an English or Burley pipe tobacco. Most of us use the cigar tobacco as a "condiment" in the pipe tobacco rather than smoke the cigar tobacco by itself.


Cool. I figured it could be done, but wasn't sure if the tobacco types were similar enough.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

There are a number of pipe tobaccos that include cigar tobacco as a regular component of their mixture. These are often good "jumping off" points for folks who want to move into pipe smoking from cigars. There are more varieties of pipe tobacco than there are cigar, and it is often helpful for a new pipe smoker to start with a tobacco type that he "knows" before moving into unfamiliar waters.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Give these a try McClelland Dominican Glory or Dominican Glory Maduro(The better of the two IMO). You can find them at Cupojoes.com or at iwanries.com or JRCigars.com.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

This is a topic which has been discussed in the pipe forum. You might find this interesting: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102648


----------



## AZrider (Aug 12, 2008)

My Grandfather used to smoke his cigar down to the nub, then finish the nub in a pipe. I could see trying that in a pipe dedicated to cigar nubs, or maybe in a cob, or a meer, but not in one of my already broken in, cake-having pipes.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

this thread has blown my mind. I had no idea.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

i actually tried this with the clippings from my Palio. I kept 2 bags-1 with different Dominican and 1 with different Nicaraguan. As I clipped my cigars, I'd store them in the appropriate bag until I felt I had enough for a bowl full. Long story short-it wasn't my best idea and I won't be doing that again. I did try a bowl of each and had a not so pleasant smoke!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I like to smoke my cigars as small as I can then finish it off in one of those funny little pipes. Now where did my pipe go? Oh yah I loaned it to the stoner up the street.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Dude! That's "unnatural." Sounds like something out of a Stephen King novel... Have you considered the consequences of smoking cigar tobacco in a pipe?

Dogs and cats living together - Mass Hysteria!!! * :ss


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> i actually tried this with the clippings from my Palio. I kept 2 bags-1 with different Dominican and 1 with different Nicaraguan. As I clipped my cigars, I'd store them in the appropriate bag until I felt I had enough for a bowl full. Long story short-it wasn't my best idea and I won't be doing that again. I did try a bowl of each and had a not so pleasant smoke!!


I've heard of clipping coupons but smoking clippings?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Certainly can be done, and as was said before it's usually the nub of a great stick or a little leaf added to a pipe tobacco to enhance a blend. But in general just be aware that chopping up a cigar and stuffing it in a pipe will generally NOT taste the same as the original cigar. For one the act of cutting and stuffing will likely throw off the original blend as the cigar was wrapped with.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Trajan said:


> I've heard of clipping coupons but smoking clippings?


Just don't smoke the coupons.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

This is where those little pipes with the brass bowls come in handy. You don't even have to cut up the cigar and you don't have to worry about cleaning the cigar taste out of a regular pipe.


----------



## Denny32 (Nov 19, 2008)

As much as I have read about not doing this... I had a great cigar today (Monecristo #2 Cuba) aged over four years. I have been holding on to this gifted cigar for a "special occasion". Today was not a special day...but I wanted to try this for years. It was a beautiful smoke...all that I expected.

Since this cigar is more expensive than my usual smokes, I thought I would try dropping the nub into one of my pipes. Not a good idea, not a good idea at all! I am smoking it now....and it is downright horrible. It is nothing like the original cigar. I am not sure if it is a plus or not, but there is quite a bit more nicotine in the nub. I am feeling the way I felt most of my collage years. It is now snuffed out...and I am sure I look a greenish pale color.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew a old man that saved the nubs of smoked cigars, in order to smoke them later in his pipe. He would even ask other people to save the cigar nubs for him.


----------



## Denny32 (Nov 19, 2008)

gboyet93 said:


> I knew a old man that saved the nubs of smoked cigars, in order to smoke them later in his pipe. He would even ask other people to save the cigar nubs for him.


On my lunch break I usually go outside for a cigar. I will leave just less than half the stick in a certain location, but out in the open. They always disappear by the next day. A few months ago a man who was down on his luck saw me putting my cigar in the certain location. He came running up to me and asked if I was putting them there for him. He was very excited to meet the guy who was gifting him the cigars. He told me he once was an aficionado (his word), but now was down on his luck. As I did not have much cash on me, but had two other cigars, he was very happy when I gave them to him. I have since left many gifts...some half smoked and some wrapped in a red ribbon. Whenever I see him on the streets downtown he gives me a smile and a tip of his hat.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> i actually tried this with the clippings from my Palio. I kept 2 bags-1 with different Dominican and 1 with different Nicaraguan. As I clipped my cigars, I'd store them in the appropriate bag until I felt I had enough for a bowl full. Long story short-it wasn't my best idea and I won't be doing that again. I did try a bowl of each and had a not so pleasant smoke!!


I had the same experience with clippings from Davidoffs. Was worth a try, but not recommended.

If you want cigar tobacco in a pipe mixture, then JJ Fox's Bankers is a solid recommendation.


----------

